# Carbon Monoxide Exposure



## pennysueorr (Nov 23, 2010)

Any suggestions for a diagnosis code? I'm stumped
Thanks


----------



## vj_tiwari (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey,

I think you go thro' table of drugs.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Dec 14, 2010)

986 toxic effect of carbon monoxide, if this is current / acute

You also need to code any manifestations and the E-codes that pertain to this incident.

If the pt is presisenting with symptoms and only a history of exsposure place the manifestation (sympmtom) codes as primary and the V87.39 contact with and suspected exsposure to hazardous materials


----------



## mukkidisaidulu@gmail.com (Oct 29, 2017)

*Carbon monoxide exposure.*

The ED Impression only saying Carbon Monoxide exposure,and no where in the document showing any manifestations,in this scenario what is the appropriate code to give?


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Nov 16, 2017)

*Exposure to carbon monoxide*



mukkidisaidulu@gmail.com said:


> The ED Impression only saying Carbon Monoxide exposure,and no where in the document showing any manifestations,in this scenario what is the appropriate code to give?



I would lean toward Z77.128 Contact with and (suspected) exposure to other hazards in the physical environment as the codes for toxic effects of carbon monoxide have an excludes note pointing to category Z77 and this code appears to include hazards such as exposure to carbon monoxide. 

I didn't find any advice on this from Coding Clinic so just my interpretation but hope it helps.
Cindy


----------

